

Show HN: ProHockeyIQ – connecting players and teams - olssonm
https://www.prohockeyiq.com/

======
chatmasta
What is your plan for achieving market parity here? I imagine finding NHL
players to signup will be difficult, if not impossible. Every one of them has
an agent, who likely has no interest in this service because he already knows
every GM in the NHL. And I doubt any of the players themselves will signup,
since they're busy, well... playing hockey.

So maybe your target is players in junior leagues or overseas? But then, how
do you get the NHL scouts/GMs to join? They are interested in NHL talent, not
desperate junior league players with no agent.

It's a chicken/egg problem, and I'm not sure how you're going to get either
one...

~~~
olssonm
Thanks for your comment!

Actually, in both Europe and North America there is really good teams and
players who are not in the NHL and the highest leagues in Europe.

For example, in Swedens Division 1 (third highest league), players can get a
full time salary for playing hockey – but of course an agent won't help them
because they get a provision on player salaries, and they are not interested
if the salaries are too low.

So when a contract expires for a Division 1 player, they usually end up in a
situation where their only chance to land a new club is through contacts, and
that usually means in the same country and/or region. But there is a huge
demand for European players in North America, and NA-players in Europe.

So far we have around 200 players, and two dozen clubs. 50% Sweden, 25% US,
15% Canada and the rest various other European countries.

------
olssonm
See it as a LinkedIn for hockey players and teams.

Example of player profile:
[https://www.prohockeyiq.com/view/player/30](https://www.prohockeyiq.com/view/player/30)

And a team profile:
[https://www.prohockeyiq.com/view/team/2](https://www.prohockeyiq.com/view/team/2)

